# IKC dog show



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Sounds like fun !


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

is that how people are getting the INTL CH title? or how ever its spelled 
Id like to enter a show or two 




on a side note I tried googled International Kennel Club to try and find a show near me, and found this site http://www.internationalkennel.com

its a puppy store!!!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Michelle said:


> http://www.ikcdogshow.com/
> 
> Any one going to this?
> I go to it every year with my mom and Grandma and have a blast, and take a ton of photos. I love talking to all the breeders/owners/handlers about their dogs and all the different breeds, I learn alot from them! I have so much fun going to all the booths and buying everything I can, lol. Watching the agility and rally is alot of fun too. Plus, its the only place I ever get to see my dream dog, the PBGV. I spend half my day with the few that are there, lol!


My PWD will be there for conformation.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> is that how people are getting the INTL CH title? or how ever its spelled
> Id like to enter a show or two
> on a side note I tried googled International Kennel Club to try and find a show near me, and found this site http://www.internationalkennel.com
> its a puppy store!!!


This is the National/International Title organization in the US. http://www.iabca.com/
The standard is by the breed's country of origin. Bindi received her Championship in the Jungsten class and we'll go back to get it in the Open class/ OffeneKlasse. The shows run like AKC but each dog showing gets a report card. The Judge will sit with you and go over what they wrote. The IABCA is affiliated with the UCI with HQs in Germany.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

KalaMama said:


> My PWD will be there for conformation.


Do you show your Standard or are you planning to? I was trying to look into Pro Handlers in HI, and I could not find anything useful, are there any out there?


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> Do you show your Standard or are you planning to? I was trying to look into Pro Handlers in HI, and I could not find anything useful, are there any out there?


I will be showing her because I can't find a handler here. There aren't enough shows here to keep a pro in business. I am sure there are people that can handle for you but you would have to find them at the shows. The shows are so small that it probably doesn't matter. When are you coming? How soon could you be in a show? We could show at the same time(we may be the only female standards in the ring), but hey a point is a point


----------



## PoodleMom (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, thanks for the reminder.......I usually go every year with my husband....I love watching the dogs in competition.......also, alot of great vendors for dog supplies and accessories......looking forward to it.


----------

